# Need Movie Suggestions (Any Kind)



## Bonzi (Feb 10, 2017)

We watch movies all the time!

I get tired of looking at movie reviews and trailers so, if you know if any really good movies (new or old) that really stand out to you, let me know.

Thanks!

(Okay, not ANY kind, not interested in any porn...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 10, 2017)

Scarlett Street...1945

We're No Angels...1955


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 10, 2017)

I watched a really cool movie the other day on Netflix. Cheap thrills. This rich guy and his wife pays these two friends they met at a bar to do crazy shit.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 10, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> We watch movies all the time!
> 
> I get tired of looking at movie reviews and trailers so, if you know if any really good movies (new or old) that really stand out to you, let me know.
> 
> ...



Dang it!

Well there goes my idea of sending you a homemade movie...

I do not know if Horror is your cup of tea but for some dann reason I love Split Second ( 1992 )...

A good tearing up movie for me was coming home ( 2014 ). It's in subtitles but a very good love and historical story...


----------



## IcebergSlim (Feb 10, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> We watch movies all the time!
> 
> I get tired of looking at movie reviews and trailers so, if you know if any really good movies (new or old) that really stand out to you, let me know.
> 
> ...


A little guidance would help....

Are you looking for eye swill or something which demands your attention?

I'm a huge fan of great dialogue (difficult to find in contemporary product)

_Sleuth_ - the Olivier and Michael Caine version
_
History's Boys 

Usual Suspects/Way of the Gun_

and, for the love of humanity, if you haven't seen it...

_*Breaker Morant.*.._

Great Korean Movies
_
The Man from Nowhere_

_Yellow Sea_ (unbelievable)
_
The Good, the Bad and the Weird_......(trust me)

Classics - these are MUST SEES

*Kind Hearts and Coronets

The Third Man

Derzu Uzala - (you could write all the dialogue on a sheet of 8.5x11........and, at the end, you WILL cry like a bitch)*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

Taps. We were just talking about movies and all yesterday.


What brought it up? oh yeah.."Firestick"


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 10, 2017)

Varsity Blues--- best movie of all time.

Really could use a frame of reference as to what you like though... there is soo many out there.

If you really like watching movies, you need to get a QBox with Kodi on it.  You can stream all the movies you can think of for free.  Television shows, live tv, sporting events, you name it.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Taps. We were just talking about movies and all yesterday.
> 
> 
> What brought it up? oh yeah.."Firestick"




Firestick with Kodi on it?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Taps. We were just talking about movies and all yesterday.
> ...



I guess, I don't know about or need to deal with all that. I have Taps either on VHS or DVD.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




It's not a real difficult thing.  The Firestick cost $40, and it takes about 15 minutes to program it.  It plugs right into your TV and streams off the internet using WiFi.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




I know, my buddy was all touting it. Eh, I have tons of movies I've never watched. It's mostly swill coming out of Hollywood these days anyway.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 10, 2017)

IcebergSlim said:


> _The Good, the Bad and the Weird_......(trust me)



Trust me too!  This is a good one.

Documentary: To catch a killer, The Minamalists, The 13th (highly recommended)


----------



## IcebergSlim (Feb 10, 2017)

_*Zero Effect*_........grossly underrated....


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 10, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Good device.  I have one for travel, but use Roku's at home.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 10, 2017)

manos - the hands of fate


----------



## IcebergSlim (Feb 10, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > _The Good, the Bad and the Weird_......(trust me)
> ...


You saw GBW?

Netflix offers a trove of great korean and chinese movies....check out *No Mercy.*...


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 10, 2017)

I watch a lot of streaming movies and Netflix DVDs.

Recently watched "Triangle".  Not your typical slasher horror movie.  Really great twists there. 

Also recently saw "Henry Poole was here", good heartwarmer.

A Christian B-movie "The Second Chance" (2006).  A great Christian/leadership movie is from 2014 "When the Game Stands Tall".


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 10, 2017)

Ex Machina was pretty cool for a sci-fi flick. Most of them suck but I see you know about that one. 

If you like realism and to learn something, The Imitation Game was very interesting. It really happened and changed world events. You're using a Turning machine now. Alan was treated horribly after saving so many lives and ended up killing himself a few years after the Brits booted him to the curb (that's not in the movie though).


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 10, 2017)

"The Reflecting Skin".  Early Viggo Mortensen film.   Quite David Lynch-ian.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 10, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > We watch movies all the time!
> ...


I love horror, but not slasher/gratuitous violence movies....


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 10, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


We us Roku too. So awesome!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



hmm. 30 days of night.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 10, 2017)

IcebergSlim said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > We watch movies all the time!
> ...


I have not seen any of those EXCEPT The Usual Suspects.....Great movie....


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Taps. We were just talking about movies and all yesterday.
> 
> 
> What brought it up? oh yeah.."Firestick"


Taps was great. Full of future stars....


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 10, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Varsity Blues--- best movie of all time.
> 
> Really could use a frame of reference as to what you like though... there is soo many out there.
> 
> If you really like watching movies, you need to get a QBox with Kodi on it.  You can stream all the movies you can think of for free.  Television shows, live tv, sporting events, you name it.


I like all movies, I don't rule out any genre....Quality is quality....


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Good not-your-typical vampire flick.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 10, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Varsity Blues--- best movie of all time.
> ...


Especially if it's on a streaming channel you are already paying for!


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 10, 2017)

I watched the Underworld movie with my QBox today... not a bad flick but I think I must have missed the movie before this one.

I might watch Hacksaw Ridge tonight before going to bed.  I love Kodi so much and being to watch any movie I want and many of them are in HD or 1080p.  Best $40 you can possibly spend.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 11, 2017)

Lifted (2010) -Starring actors Uriah Shelton and Dash Mihok

God bless you and them always!!!   

Holly

P.S. A box of tissues may be required when watching this one.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 11, 2017)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Lifted (2010) -Starring actors Uriah Shelton and Dash Mihok
> 
> God bless you and them always!!!
> 
> ...


Awesome, haven't seen it will put it on my list.

As for "box of tissues" movies:  "Taking Chance" (2009) and, of course, "Saving Private Ryan".


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 11, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> I love horror, but not slasher/gratuitous violence movies....



"From Hell."

Fascinating revisionist history on Queen Victoria and Mary Kelly.


From Hell (2001) - IMDb


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 13, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Lifted (2010) -Starring actors Uriah Shelton and Dash Mihok
> ...


I did not cry over Saving Private Ryan ..
..I wonder if it's a "man thing"...


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 13, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...


Could be.  What about "Taking Chance"?  No moments of getting choked up there?


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 13, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...


I didn't either but The Crying Game tore me up.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 7, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



I've seen The Crying Game once, long ago, very funny BTW


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 7, 2017)

I highly recommend SPLIT for those that have not seen it....


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 9, 2017)

IDIOCRACY
if you can handle a comedy
that's actually the most authentic real life HORROR movie
I've ever seen. Makes a frightening statement, very scary!!!


----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...




I don't remember if I cried over the Crying Game, but I sure did over Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 10, 2017)

I plan to go see Manchester By The Sea sometime soon, or rent it on the Internet.


----------



## Boss (Mar 10, 2017)

I have a few offbeat kind of eccentric movies if you like something different-- 

*Trees Lounge* - A rare Steve Buscemi starring role. He also wrote and directed it. 

*Bottle Rocket* - Features all three Wilson brothers (Owen, Luke and Andrew)

*Daddy and Them* - Billy Bob Thrornton, Laura Dern, Andy Griffith, Dianne Ladd and, oddly enough, John Prine.  Also, it's Jim Varney's (Ernest) last movie. 

Finally... if you are a fan of Comedy/Horror and also a fan of the old campy high school horror flicks... check out this one: 

*Tucker and Dale vs. Evil*


----------



## westwall (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Mar 10, 2017)

Some good suggestions so far...
Not sure of what your opinion on foreign language films would be, but here are a few suggestions:

Admiral [Адмиралъ] (Russian 2008) The story of Admiral Kolchak, who went from a loyal Tsarist ship commander to the leader of the White Russian forces during the revolution. Dubbed and subbed versions are available on Youtube.

The Sino-Japanese War At Sea 1894 [一八九四·甲午大海戰] (Chinese 2011) A drama regarding the rise and fall of the Beiyang fleet. Mandarin version available on Youtube.

Spider Forest [거미숲] (Korean 2004) Psychological thriller/horror drama, that should be seen rather than described (poorly) here. Korean version available on Youtube.

Snake of June [六月の蛇] (Japanese 2002) Monochrome sexual thriller that follows a working couple through their self discovery. A German version is available on Youtube, (not recommended, try 1/2 price books or similar venue for subbed version)  

9. April (Danish 2015) Drama regarding a company of Danish bicycle infantrymen and their attempt to stop the German advance during WWII. (Amazon or 1/2 price books for this one)

Enjoy!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2017)

YouTube....GOTTI.

Netflix...Be Here Now.


----------



## Divine Wind (Mar 10, 2017)

westwall said:


>


Looks interesting.  Is it dubbed in English?  The problem for me with subtitled movies is that I can't be on the computer or play an iPad game (Kill Shot Bravo) without missing a lot.  I have a few Japanese movies on DVD I'm waiting to see when I have time to just watch the movie.

Seven Samurai

Ran

Rashomon

Yojimbo


----------



## williepete (Mar 10, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Seven Samurai



Top of the list. We watched it the other night. A must see if you're a fan of The Magnificent 7 new and old version. It's also a kick to see a young Toshiro Mifune in action.

After you've seen it once, you'll see it once a year. A "requal" movie like Casablanca.


----------



## westwall (Mar 10, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...








I believe there is a dubbed version, but don't know for sure.  It is probably the most powerful anti war movie i have ever seen, it was banned in Germany because of it.  But, unlike most anti war movies, this one is very watchable, and the anti war sentiment is merely presented as part of the narrative, it is not hammered into your face.   That is why it is so effective.


----------



## Divine Wind (Mar 10, 2017)

westwall said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


The 1930 version of _All Quiet on the Western Front_ was good.  

All Quiet on the Western Front (1930) - IMDb


----------

